# Necklace (Worn by a very sleepy poppy)



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok well here is 1 of the necklaces ive made, im waiting for more materials as ive found some i ordered looked very cheapy so before i make anymore i just have to wait for deliveries. As you can see in the pics the necklaces come in a little keepsake bag aswel when its not being worn, just to keep it safe  These aren't the best pictures as my camera has broke and these were taken on my phone, so the necklace actually looks a lot nicer and prettier in person but this is just to give you an idea The beads in the picture are called crackled glass beads which look so beautifull but you cant really see the detail on here. All necklaces made to measure so if anyone is interested just message me with colours/sizes  To cover materials they are around £6 including delivery


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh beautiful. Im sending you a PM


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I made almost exactly the same thing years ago for myself as a bracelet! The beads were exactly the same!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh I love the 'made with love pendent'!! Where did you get it?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh it's beautiful! Awesome job


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww lovley! This looks like a fun & Rewarding hobby/craft id be so proud to make something that pretty!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

its lovely x


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you ladies, i really enjoy making them  I got the heart charms on ebay actually, they are very cute. Poppy loves wearing them, she lifts her head up when i hold it so that i'll put it on her lol Its a very relaxing hobby, and very rewarding when i see poppy wearing one, she looks so pretty, its a shame the pictures arnt as good as id hoped xxx


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Great job and a beautiful little model!! I'll bet you do well with them!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

super cute , what color is poppy ??? she has great markings


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update- New Pics*




















































































Kioana- I think poppy is classed as Merle, thats what the breeder said anyway 

xx


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

What a pretty necklace! I would buy it, but sadly it's a bit feminine for Digi. 
Love the heart tag too


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol! yes im sure Digi wouldnt be best pleased  
xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive ordered mine and theyre on the way, cant wait to se ethem x


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, how lovely!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

poppy is so so pretty!!!!! i just love her colouring, those necklaces are just beautiful!! x


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

thank you thats very kind  ive had sooo many people tell me how ugly she is! my poor baby i think shes gorgeous xx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think Poppy is gorgeous too, and very pretty necklaces


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

elaina said:


> i think Poppy is gorgeous too, and very pretty necklaces


Thank you  xx


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

amyhedd said:


> thank you thats very kind  ive had sooo many people tell me how ugly she is! my poor baby i think shes gorgeous xx


How mean! She's cute.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Aww..you could have matching necklaces How cute!


----------

